# What are you wearing on your hands for string building?



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

I tried using some electrical tape around my first joint on my index fingers, it wasn't too bad. I don't wear anything now and usually don't cut myself any more.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Tried gloves once , stuck with bare hands


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Dwagoner says condoms work well on his fingers :shade: tuckcut was making some sort of finger sleeves that seemed to be working nice.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

60X said:


> Dwagoner says condoms work well on his fingers :shade: tuckcut was making some sort of finger sleeves that seemed to be working nice.


So I take it that the condoms were lubed!!!for faster results. Ha! 


Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Do you think this would work? All you would need them is for two fingers.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Bare hands too, though I thought about using vinyl for the sake of keeping the string clean. Easier to wash my hands, first, though. I used to get cut all the time by the serving material, though I don't see this anymore. I don't know if my fingers got tougher, or I just learned to stop doing things a certain way.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Callouses.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Although I only tinker around with string building I was getting quite a few cuts. I have since bought a pair of weight lifting gloves and found them quite good. They leave half of the fingers exposed to work with and are padded and pretty resistant to cuts when pulling servings tight.


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

60X said:


> Dwagoner says condoms work well on his fingers :shade: tuckcut was making some sort of finger sleeves that seemed to be working nice.


And with the reservoir tips.....lmao 

I use 1 3/8th elastic bands sewn into different sized sleeves to fit different sized fingers.... also use Nexcare First Aid tape from a pharmacy... The elastic from
a fabric store...


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

Deer Eliminator said:


> Do you think this would work? All you would need them is for two fingers.


That what my sleeves look like..... your picture here looks more durable than what I have, not sure what the nike thing would cost.. and you need a couple of sets
for bright colors and dark colors... they get dirty fast..


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

bbjavelina said:


> Callouses.


EXACTLY anyone that has such soft hands that needs finger protection (including trojans) is a dam girl!!!! my hands are beat to @$^%


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

dwagoner said:


> EXACTLY anyone that has such soft hands that needs finger protection (including trojans) is a dam girl!!!! my hands are beat to @$^%


You got leatherhands from years of spiking pools with haz mats.... haha


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

sounds like some smart a--- never felt any spyider wire, that and any of the modern stuff for bow strings can cut you to the bone faster than you can open your mouth especially when your pulling a little hard.Don't need to be a female either.


----------



## Barn Burner Strings (Sep 10, 2011)

Coband. Sticks to it self and nothing else. Great stuff.


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

Barn Burner said:


> Coband. Sticks to it self and nothing else. Great stuff.


I just googled that, looks like I'll be switching materials because my stuff is expensive!!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

c.sitas said:


> sounds like some smart a--- never felt any spyider wire, that and any of the modern stuff for bow strings can cut you to the bone faster than you can open your mouth especially when your pulling a little hard.Don't need to be a female either.


thats fishing line not string material...... and dont call other people names, its not nice and against forum rules. but if you want to post something usefull pls do to help the other girls that need hand coverings while building. but sounds like you dont build strings at all so have nothing helpful or informative to contribute to the topic???


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

tuckarch said:


> You got leatherhands from years of spiking pools with haz mats.... haha


acdtually im fairly new to pool service, spent 20yrs as mechanic and the crud you find underneath an engine/tranny pack in a tank is FAR worse than any green swampy pool ive seen in over 3yrs doing this LOL true


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Deer Eliminator said:


> Do you think this would work? All you would need them is for two fingers.


does it say what material its made of maybe????


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

17 yrs of farm life,followed by another 15 yrs of construction work gave me an awesome pair of gloves that never wear thin..i did at first try using the white hospital tape..seemed to work ok,but i always wrapped to tight and fingers would turn numb..


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

The problem is not because I don't have callouses. I build a ton of strings. Full time I work for Coca cola and we move and touch a lot of cardboard. That dries out the hands and string building cuts them callouses like butter. 


Thanks for the ideas. 
Hutch


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Deer Eliminator said:


> The problem is not because I don't have callouses. I build a ton of strings. Full time I work for Coca cola and we move and touch a lot of cardboard. That dries out the hands and string building cuts them callouses like butter.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ideas.
> Hutch


MY replies were sarcastic, but i know what you mean, i just cut a little the other night, and it does hurt!! always in creases of joints in my fingers. those sleeves in pic above look pretty good. and i know what you mean as my full time job is pool cleaning, hands in and out of pools day in and out and they can get dry and cracked!!! cracked skin from being dry hurts, cut from halo serving..>EVEN MORE


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

Wasnt tryn to a jack arse with my previous post..i dont turn out anywhere near the volume of strings as the majority of you others,so naturally my cut rate is alot less..course ive lost alot of feeling in my right hand from an injury or 2 over tge yearsvso when i do get cut it doesnt hurt to bad..now my left hand is a whole different story...i have a pair of real thin soft leather tig welding gloves that fit real snug,im going to cut the finger tips off and see if that works for me or not..other than that im stuck with hospital tape and numb fingers lol


----------



## 160buck (Jul 4, 2005)

The best thing I have found is cheap leather type golf gloves but the must fit correctly lot loose.


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

During the "busy season", My hands get ripped up pretty bad. Just the wax in the material alone will dry your hands out and then pulling hard against the material with your bare hands is a sore proposition. It takes a few extra seconds but, I learned the hard way to not use my hands to pull tag ends tight. I roll the tag ends into needle nose pliers and yank as tight as I need to. I find that it's worth taking the extra time to do this than fumble around with taping my fingers, or using gloves & what not.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

This. It's a thick waterproof medical tape.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

bbjavelina said:


> Callouses.


ditto on this


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

I honestly dont wear anything. i have figured out ways to hold the sting ends or servings to not cut myself. when i first started it was bad but i think overtime it have adapted to naturely position the sting ends/servings so they dont cut me.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't like my tag ends floating around so I tug pretty hard and with dry hands from the job I do. The tag ends still cut. So thanks for the responses everyone. Got some good ideas from you guys. 



Hutch


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Just like archerwolf said during the busy season my hands are cut all to heck especially when I get in a hurry and drag my fingers down a strand of Halo with tension on it. About 4 years ago my hand were all soft and smooth after a couple of summers the cuts seem to crust over as they heel. Always makes my wife yell at me wanting to use lotion, but I've grown a tad used to the system and try to work a little slower on those spots I used to cut. Its not girly hands that hurt. Its the guys pushing out 5-15 of these strings a day getting cuts inside of cuts day in and day out and they can't heel while we are working hard. 
Back on topic I don't use anything personally strictly because when I used to tape them or wrap cotton on my fingers I couldn't pull as tight and was afraid it would hurt quality. Theres just something about having your hands on a string to make sure I got the feel down.


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

ArcherWolf said:


> I roll the tag ends into needle nose pliers and yank as tight as I need to. I find that it's worth taking the extra time to do this than fumble around with taping my fingers, or using gloves & what not.


I use smooth jawed needle noes pliers that I keep on hand to pull my material and servings as well- especially servings.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I just use bare hands. The only problem with condoms is that my fingers are to small for the condoms I have.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

i don't build strings, but I do other things that can cause me to have my fingers cut easily. I use some Kevlar fabric gloves that i get from Lowes, in the garden dept, that are gray woven fabric with no seams. It allows me to grip things that leather gloves wouldn't. You'll not get cut by these gloves. I handle lots of sharp screws, metal, etc. and it takes a lot for me to wear out these gloves. The rubber coating wears off pretty quick but the fibers last a long time afterward.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_335556-9495...goriesDisplayView&storeId=10151&storeId=10151

Hope this helps.

Peace!!


----------

